# Canyon Spectral 2016



## Scholzi (27. September 2015)

Hallo,

beim Spectral 8.0 werden die DT SWISS M 1400 Spline in der Ausführung 6-loch beschrieben. Auf dem Foto der Hinterachse sieht man aber eindeutig eine Center lock Befestigung.
Weiß jemand welche Ausführung die "Canyon" M 1400 Spline nun tatsächlich haben? Von DT SWISS direkt gibt es nur die M 1700 Spline u. diese haben CL Befestigung.


----------



## alpa72 (27. September 2015)

Selbst die Felgenbezeichnung stimmt nicht überein...
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du es erst erfahren, wenn das Rad vor Dir steht.

Ich hab das 5.0 berstellt und vorher per email darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Teile auf dem Bild anders sind als in der Ausstattungsliste.
Die X1900 Laufräder im Text wurden wenig später dann entsprechend der Abbildung in M1800 geändert.
Der Umwerfer und der Dämpfer sind immer noch unterschiedlich. Angeblich soll der Dämpfer laut Text verbaut sein...

Natürlich habe ich keine Antwort von Canyon bekommen und musste auf Gut Glück bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (27. September 2015)

Canyon bestellt individuell. Das muss gar nichts mit DT Produkten auf der Homepage zu tun haben.


----------



## Scholzi (3. Oktober 2015)

Canyon hat geantwortet. Die beim Spectral 8.0 verbauten DT SWISS 1400 haben wie auf ihrem Foto eine Centerlock Bremsscheibenaufnahme u. die MW beträgt 25 mm. Der Laufradsatz entspricht einem "gewichtsreduzierten" DT SWISS E 1700 Spline. Ob sie allerdings genauso steif sind wie die 1700er, glaub ich eher nicht.


----------



## alpa72 (3. Oktober 2015)

Da frage ich mich welchem Laufradsatz der M1600 entspricht und der M1800


----------



## Scholzi (3. Oktober 2015)

alpa72 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich welchem Laufradsatz der M1600 entspricht und der M1800


DT Swiss bietet nur noch den Nachfolger vom 1800 an. Ist der 1900 Spline u. die günstigere Variante vom 1700 mit gleichen Abmaßen (25/30 mm). Ich denke der 1600 wird dem 1900 Spline entsprechen, da das Spectral 6.0 deutlich günstiger als das 8.0 ist.


----------



## Vincy (3. Oktober 2015)

Sind speziell für Canyon angefertigte LRS mit Teilen aus den DT Produktesortiment.
Unterschiede sind bei den Naben (Zahnscheiben, Klinken, CL, 6-Loch), Speichen und Felgen (geschweißt, gesteckt, geöst, Profil, Breite).
M1400 und 1600 haben Zahnscheiben (Ratchet), die M1900 dagegen Klinken (Pawl).
Je kleiner die Modellbezeichnung da ist, umso hochwertiger ist der LRS.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Technologie


----------



## alpa72 (3. Oktober 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> DT Swiss bietet nur noch den Nachfolger vom 1800 an. Ist der 1900 Spline u. die günstigere Variante vom 1700 mit gleichen Abmaßen (25/30 mm). Ich denke der 1600 wird dem 1900 Spline entsprechen, da das Spectral 6.0 deutlich günstiger als das 8.0 ist.



Der E1900 hat aber schon Klinken, oder?
Der M1600 nicht...


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (14. Oktober 2015)

wann kommen denn die 2016 CF Modelle?


----------



## s1monster (15. Oktober 2015)

2017


----------



## ansich (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

mein erster Beitrag, bisher war ich nur passiver Mitleser... Ich habe eine Frage zum 2016er Spectral 6.0. Ich hoffe, die Frage passt hier rein. 

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, um was für eine Rahmenbearbeitung es sich bei "Silver Brushed - Grey" es sich handelt? Brushed ist für mich gebürstet. Ist da Klarlack drüber? Aufgrund der vielen Beiträge mit Problemen beim Lack möchte ich ungern eine Nasslackierung nehmen.

Danke Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (15. Dezember 2015)

Soviel ich weiß, muß da immer zumindest Klarlack drüber,
da das Alu ohne Oberflächenschutz grau und matt wird.


----------



## ansich (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei den farbigen Nasslackierung dürfte ja kein Klarlack drüber sein, oder?
Im Forum beklagen sich sehr viele über abplatzende Lackstellen. Die Bilder dazu sehen teilweise sehr wüst aus.


----------



## Arnbert (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe großes Interesse an einem Spectral CF 9.0, allerdings stört mich das 2-Fach System (Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schalthebel).

Ich würde das Bike gerne Umbauen, sprich eine Einfach Kurbel und eine Kettenführung kaufen... Wie das CF 9.0 EX!
Nein, das CF 9.0 EX möchte ich nicht kaufen.

Allerdings kenne ich mich mit Kettenführungen nicht wirklich aus und mit den Angaben von Canyon (e.thirteen TRS+ S3) komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Könnt Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?
Oder ist das diese Kettenführung: http://www.bike24.de/p1118856.html


----------



## Terrex (16. Dezember 2015)

Bei 1x11/10 wirst du nicht zwingend eine Kettenführung brauchen, sofern du ein Narrow-Kettenblatt nimmst. Wie soll sich der Umbau denn überhaupt darstellen, alles auf SRAM oder Shimano?


----------



## Arnbert (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte nur eine andere Kurbel, der Rest darf bleiben wie es ist, also Shimano.
Ich hatte mir überlegt die Race Face Next SL zu montieren... 

Die Canyon Bikes, wie das CF 9.0 EX, haben eben auch eine Kettenführung und ich will nicht immer im Wald stehen, um Kette wieder drauf zu machen. Safety first! ;P


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2015)

absolut überflüssig. fahre seit gut 2 Jahren eine X01 ohne Kettenführung. Seit Montage gab es niemals einen Kettenabfall. Egal wie ruppig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde auch nur ein neues Kettenblatt montieren. Eventuell noch eine andere Kassette (11-42) und dann eben die Kettenlänge dementsprechend anpassen, dann sollte es auch keine Abwürfe geben.

Edit: Gerade nachgeschaut, es ist nur eine 11-40 Kassetten montiert. Würde ich definitiv tauschen um die Bandbreite zu erhöhen. Die Kurbel sollte doch mit einem original 1x11 Kettenblatt von Shimano kompatibel sein, eventuell noch andere Kettenblattschrauben. Wofür also gleich komplett neue Kurbel?


----------



## Arnbert (17. Dezember 2015)

Weil ich jemand kenne der Bock auf 2 Fach hat...
Zudem hab ich kein bock auf so ein gebastel.

Sehe schon, ich muss wohl in ner anderen Gruppe nach der entsprechenden Kettenführung fragen!


----------



## Terrex (17. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem wird sein, eine passende für das Kettenblatt zu finden, die meisten reichen nur von 34-40 Zähnen. Welche Kettenblattgröße kommt denn für sich in Frage?


----------



## Arnbert (17. Dezember 2015)

30 oder 32, tendiere aber eher zu 30.


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2015)

Arnbert schrieb:


> 30 oder 32, tendiere aber eher zu 30.


Ich kann ein 30er Oval empfehlen. AbsoluteBlack …


----------



## Robart (10. Januar 2016)

Hi. Ich bin nun neuerdings stolzer Besitzer eines AL 6.0  und wollte mal fragen, wie ihr eure Unterrohre am Spectral 2016 gegen Steinschlag schützt. Passt der Schutz von Rockguardz auch am 2016er? Hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrung was Scheuerstellen und Passgenauigkeit angeht?


----------



## Terence_iLL (10. Januar 2016)

Robart schrieb:


> Hi. Ich bin nun neuerdings stolzer Besitzer eines AL 6.0  und wollte mal fragen, wie ihr eure Unterrohre am Spectral 2016 gegen Steinschlag schützt. Passt der Schutz von Rockguardz auch am 2016er? Hat schon jemand Langzeiterfahrung was Scheuerstellen und Passgenauigkeit angeht?


Ich habe ein 2015er M, dort passt der Schutz von rockguardz ohne Probleme. Also wird er am 2016 er auch passen. Um ein Scheuern zu verhindern habe ich großflächig Folie unter geklebt und am Rand abgeschnitten.


----------



## Robart (10. Januar 2016)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 2015er M, dort passt der Schutz von rockguardz ohne Probleme. Also wird er am 2016 er auch passen. Um ein Scheuern zu verhindern habe ich großflächig Folie unter geklebt und am Rand abgeschnitten.


Der Schutz ist bei Rockguardz auch für das 2014/2015er Modell als passend ausgeschrieben, nur weiß ich nicht ob beim 2016er am Rahmen was geändert wurde. Optisch fällt es mir nicht auf, aber vielleicht sind nur hier und da ein paar Milimeter anders


----------



## Terence_iLL (10. Januar 2016)

Robart schrieb:


> Der Schutz ist bei Rockguardz auch für das 2014/2015er Modell als passend ausgeschrieben, nur weiß ich nicht ob beim 2016er am Rahmen was geändert wurde. Optisch fällt es mir nicht auf, aber vielleicht sind nur hier und da ein paar Milimeter anders


Von der Geometrie sollten der 2015er und 2016er Rahmen gleich sein. Lediglich vom 2014er zum 2015er gab es leichte Veränderungen.
Da es den Schutz von Rockguardz nur in einer Größe gibt und damit alle Rahmengrößen in 27,5 und 29 Zoll abgedeckt werden, wird er auch an den 2016er Rahmen passen, selbst wenn dort etwas verändert wurde (was wie gesagt meines Wissens nicht der Fall ist).
Des Weiteren wird der Schutz zur Montage in warmen Wasser erwärmt, so der er etwas weicher und elastischer ist und sich dem Rahmen besser anpasst.


----------



## TomT87 (14. Januar 2016)

Kann man die Fox Float 34 140 mit Fit4 ohne viel Aufwand auf 150 traveln? Für die Frau gabs jetzt ein Spectral AL 6.0 WMS, da es die EX Modelle nicht in "so einer schönen" Farbe gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (14. Januar 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Kann man die Fox Float 34 140 mit Fit4 ohne viel Aufwand auf 150 traveln? Für die Frau gabs jetzt ein Spectral AL 6.0 WMS, da es die EX Modelle nicht in "so einer schönen" Farbe gab


Guckst du erst hier:
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=615

Dann hier:
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Assy--34--150mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-214--Bore.html


----------



## TomT87 (14. Januar 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Guckst du erst hier:
> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=615
> 
> Dann hier:
> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Assy--34--150mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-214--Bore.html



Danke


----------



## Odenwaelder87 (8. Februar 2016)

Servus,

Ich bin aktuell auch stark am Überlegen mir für die neue Saison ein neues bike zu gönnen und stehe da eigentlich zwischen dem Spectral AL 8.0 und dem Spectral AL 7.0.
Der Unterschied ist ja zum einen beim 8.0 die besseren? Laufräder und die verbauten Feder Elemente im besonderen die Factory Gabel beim 8.0 gegenüber der Performance beim 7.0.
Aktuell fahr ich ein Nerve AL 6.0 2014 mit einer Reba RL bei der ich das Problem habe das sie beim anbremsen stark abtaucht oder wenn ich sie härter einstelle sehr ruppig bei z.B. Wurzeln wird.
Auf die Waage bekomme ich Fahrfertig 80Kg das sollte ja eigentlich noch OK sein!? 
Kann hier wer was über das Verhalten der Performance Gabel sagen?

Schon mal Danke!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (16. Februar 2016)

Die 2016er Spectral Rahmensets sind jetzt bestellbar. Lieferzeiten ca Ende Mai/Juni 2016.
Die CF Version kostet 2699€. Die Aluversion 1599€.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/f-spectral-cf.html
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-frameset.html


----------



## GamsGams (17. Februar 2016)

Hat schon wer das Spectral cf 9.0 ex in green? Hab es mir vor ein paar Wochen bestellt und würde gerne ein paar richtige Bilder sehen, da ich es kaum erwarten kann.


----------



## baxxter (19. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
ich will mein altes Hardtail verkaufen und auf ein Fully umsteigen. 
Hab mir das Spectral AL 5.0 ausgesucht, soweit so gut.
Nun kommt meine Misere, welche Größe soll ich nehmen M oder L?!
Ich bin 183cm groß habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm. 
Laut Canyon PPS soll ich Größ M nehmen, laut Mitarbeiter kann ich M oder L nehmen, er empfiehlt mir L.
Ich tendiere auch eher zum L, habe Angst das mir das M zu kompakt und "aufgeregt" wird. Grund dafür ist,
das ich ein Cube Acid 29 zZt. noch fahre und mir halt denke, das der Umstieg auf 27,5 eh schon agiler wird.

Cube Acid 29 hat mit 19" Rahmen folgende Maße:
Reach 419mm
Sitzrohr 470mm
Radstand 1120mm
Stack 611mm
Oberrohr 600mm
Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 mit M
Reach 430mm
Sitzrohr 440mm
Radstand 1153mm
Stack 598mm
Oberrohr 596mm
Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 mit L
Reach 455mm
Sitzrohr 480mm
Radstand 1188mm
Stack 621mm
Oberrohr 627mm

Das L ist ja schon ne Nummer größer, aber macht sich das stark bemerkbar?
Meine größte Befürchtung die ich habe ist, dass mit der Reverb mir der Sattel zu hoch ist.

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet, will langsam mal bestellen =D

Grüße


----------



## hoffe87 (19. Februar 2016)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will mein altes Hardtail verkaufen und auf ein Fully umsteigen.
> Hab mir das Spectral AL 5.0 ausgesucht, soweit so gut.
> Nun kommt meine Misere, welche Größe soll ich nehmen M oder L?!
> ...




siehe spectral 2015 (identische rahmengeometrie):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015.722354/


----------



## baxxter (19. Februar 2016)

Jo das hab ich schon gesehen, nur haben da die Leute mit L Rahmen eine höhere SL und und die mit M sind kleiner =D.
Weiß nur nicht ob der 1 cm zu SL 88cm fürs L so viel ausmacht, wegen der Reverb. Hab keine Lust am Ende nicht mit den Zehenspitzen an den Boden zu kommen.


----------



## DaBasti (19. Februar 2016)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Die 2016er Spectral Rahmensets sind jetzt bestellbar. Lieferzeiten ca Ende Mai/Juni 2016.
> Die CF Version kostet 2699€. Die Aluversion 1599€.
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/f-spectral-cf.html
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-frameset.html



Bei den Preisen lohnt sich dr einzelne Rahmen doch nicht. Dann lieber ein Komplettrad kaufen und die nicht benötigten / gewünschten Teile verkaufen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (19. Februar 2016)

baxxter schrieb:


> Jo das hab ich schon gesehen, nur haben da die Leute mit L Rahmen eine höhere SL und und die mit M sind kleiner =D.
> Weiß nur nicht ob der 1 cm zu SL 88cm fürs L so viel ausmacht, wegen der Reverb. Hab keine Lust am Ende nicht mit den Zehenspitzen an den Boden zu kommen.



L sollte gut passen für dich, mit schön viel Sattelabsenkung. Ich fahre bei gleicher Größe mit 183cm und SL 88cm (also SL 1cm mehr) ein Spectral L, sogar mit einer 150mm Reverb und die passt mir exakt von der Sattelhöhe - dürfte aber auch nicht höher sein. Die Reverb voll ausgefahren, ist bei mir das Bein mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal - wie es sein soll - gestreckt. Voll abgesenkt ist der Sattel am tiefst möglichen Punkt, direkt über der Sattelklemme. Mit 1 cm weniger Schrittlänge bei dir solltest du demnach eine 125 mm Reverb noch ca. 1,5 cm aus dem Sattelrohr rausziehen können. Im Zweifel Probefahren.


----------



## baxxter (19. Februar 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> L sollte gut passen für dich, mit schön viel Sattelabsenkung. Ich fahre bei gleicher Größe mit 183cm und SL 88cm (also SL 1cm mehr) ein Spectral L, sogar mit einer 150mm Reverb und die passt mir exakt von der Sattelhöhe - dürfte aber auch nicht höher sein. Die Reverb voll ausgefahren, ist bei mir das Bein mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal - wie es sein soll - gestreckt. Voll abgesenkt ist der Sattel am tiefst möglichen Punkt, direkt über der Sattelklemme. Mit 1 cm weniger Schrittlänge bei dir solltest du demnach eine 125 mm Reverb noch ca. 1,5 cm aus dem Sattelrohr rausziehen können. Im Zweifel Probefahren.



Danke für deinen Beitrag! Dann wird es definitiv das L.


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Februar 2016)

baxxter schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag! Dann wird es definitiv das L.


Kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Bin 1,80 und habe eine SL von 86 cm ... L ist perfekt.


----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2016)

*2016 Test Sessions: Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX*
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Canyon/Spectral-CF-9-0-EX,16783#product-reviews/2345

http://www.vitalmtb.com/v/30702
(Videoclip: Rear Travel)


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Februar 2016)

Die Thematik mit dem Dämpfer kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Ich find den DBInline extremst gut abgestimmt. Die Standardeinstellungen sind schon sehr gut verwendbar. Eventuell lag das an den Vorlieben des Testfahrers. 



Vincy schrieb:


> *2016 Test Sessions: Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX*
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Canyon/Spectral-CF-9-0-EX,16783#product-reviews/2345
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/v/30702


----------

